# Pseudotropheus Williamsi in 75G



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

I posted this in my tank build thread but thought it might get more attention in its appropriate section. I am starting a new 75g mbuna tank. I have been trying to decide on my stock list and decided I love the look of Pseudotropheus Williamsi, but I understand that these are larger mbuna species growing up to 7". Will my 75g tank handle a 1m:4f ratio of this species?

If so, will I still be able to have a 3 to 4 species tank? I also like the Cynotilapia hara jalo reef as well as the Metriaclima sp. Msobo and wondered if these species would be suitable tank mates.

Thanks!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Could work just ensure that you have lots of rock for hiding places and be prepared to intervene as they are all large aggressive fish.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Shouldn't be different than any other normal size mbuna, really. They take a long time to reach 7". I have a 7" labeotropheus trewavasae in my 75g and he isn't cramped by any means. 

That species mix should be fine as long as there are plenty of caves and good ratios. The cynos usually don't get very large, either.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback, glad to hear this. Do you think 4 species at 1m:4f will be acceptable in the 75g?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

As long as the species are unique enough and there are enough hiding places that will be fine. I have around ~25 mbuna comfortably in my 75g, going on 2 yrs...


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Pseudtropheus Ice Blue Zebra Cichlid, Pseudotropheus William's Mbuna, Red Top Ice Blue

Family: Cichlidae


Social Behaviors

The Pseudotropheus Ice Blue is only a moderately aggressive cichlid, but is not considered to be a community fish. They can be kept with other less aggressive, similarly tempered cichlids from Malawi. But do not put them with other Mbuna of similar shape and size as they will attack them and/or interbreed, which is not suggested. Do not house with Haplochromis as this cichlid, like other Mbunas, are too aggressive towards them. Also do not house with fish that eat mammal meat, as this is dangerous for your Mbuna to eat.

They are best kept in a group of one male with two or three females. They will not tolerate other males of the same color, and especially no males that are the same species. They are not particularly hard on their females like some cichlids are, which adds to the joy of owning this pretty little fish.

It was first described by Meyer and Foerster in 1984 as Pseudotropheus greshakei and then several other common names evolved. This cichlid may be found as William's Mbuna, Ice Blue Zebra Cichlid, Red Top Ice Blue Zebra, Red Top Cobalt, Ice Blue Malawi, Ice Blue Cichlid, Ice Blue Red Top Zebra, Pseudotropheus sp. "Makokola", and Greshakei Zebra.

Pseudotropheus Ice Blue, Maylandia (Metriaclima) greshakei, William's Mbuna Cichlid Guide


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

1. Be fine in a 75

2. They will run your tank

3. They are real cool

4. Order at least 6


----------

